# Dungeon Architect Cards



## Dirk Stanley (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey everyone.
Simian Circle Games will be launching our Dungeon Architect Cards as a Kickstarter project on August 18th. This will be our second Kickstarter project. If you would like to see how we handled our first one, check out this link. We shipped FAL (our first project) nearly three months ahead of our projected delivery date.

*Dungeon Architect Cards*
A simple to use universal deck of dungeon building cards for all fantasy role-playing games.

Dungeon Architect Cards are standard poker-sized cards. Each deck contains 54 dungeon cards and 1 instruction card for a total of 55 cards. Each dungeon card is two-sided so one deck of cards gives you 108 dungeon rooms. Each side of the dungeon cards contains an image of the room with doors and a list of 12 descriptors. The cards are full color and printed on 300gsm blue center playing card stock. They have a gloss finish and rounded corners. Each deck of Dungeon Architect Cards comes in a limited edition/hand numbered tuck box. These limited edition cards and boxes will only be available through this Kickstarter project. These cards and boxes will never be printed again.

We will have three levels of backing...
*$10*: You get a PDF of the Dungeon Architect Cards which you will receive as soon as the project is completed. You also receive layered TIFF files for each type of card so that you can create your own custom dungeon cards.

*$20*: You get a deck of Dungeon Architect Cards in a limited edition/numbered tuck box. You also get everything from Wanderer level. If you live in the United States, the shipping is on us. International backers add $10.

*$30*: You get 2 decks of Dungeon Architect Cards in limited edition/numbered tuck boxes. You also get everything from Wanderer level. If you live in the United States, the shipping is on us. International backers add $15.

There will be no stretch goals for this project.

*10 Reasons to Support this Project*
1. The cards aid GMs and players in creating dungeons either on the fly or in pre-game prep.
2. They give GMs the confidence that they always have a new dungeon ready for their players, even if they haven't prepared before the gaming session.
3. For kids, the Dungeon Architect Card can build spatial awareness as they learn to draw maps and work with shapes while creating their own dungeon layouts.
4. The descriptors provided on the cards are great to get kids thinking about how they would describe rooms for adventures they create.
5. Dungeon Architect Cards can be used as a creative tool to build not only dungeons but stories around the dungeons.
6. They can be used as a group dungeon building tool for young players and kids to create custom maps as they work together to build the map and describe the rooms.
7. Dungeon Architect Cards are printed front and back to allow for a deck that is of manageable size. This makes the deck easy to carry and ready in a moment's notice.
8. Perfect for building just about any sized dungeon from a few rooms to a mega dungeon.
9. Dungeon Architect Cards are two-sided which gives you options when creating your dungeon (sides can also be chosen at random by flipping a coin to add more randomness if needed.)
10. Collectible limited edition tuck box.

*What are we using the money for?*
The cards are already drawn, tested, and proofed (as you can see in the photo). The money made from this Kickstarter will go toward the printing and shipping costs of the cards.

So, we invite you to join us in this project. Over the next few weeks, we will continue to post updates. Thanks.


----------



## Dirk Stanley (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey all. The Dungeon Architect Card's Kickstarter is up and running. Here is the link!


----------



## Dirk Stanley (Aug 25, 2014)

The Dungeon Architect Card Kickstarter is entering into its second week. We are already about 20% funded! Check out our little deck that builds big dungeons and spread the word!


----------



## reesekj (Aug 30, 2014)

As a DM, I'll ahve to look into this. Yey dungeons!


----------

